
Ask HN: In SV, is racial hiring a thing? - HAPMCEZ
If a company has many employees ethnically from the Indian subcontinent will they be just as likely to hire a white person, black person or East Asian person?<p>My feeling is that they would rather hire people from the same ethnic background.<p>Am I a horrible racist, or is there truth to this (or maybe both for saying something, even if true)?<p>Equally importantly, is it harder to break into a predominantly white or Asian work culture, if you&#x27;re not from that background?<p>Is it possible to say that there is some ethnic group that is more open to hiring outside itself, and some that are less open, based on experience in the valley?
======
IfOnlyYouKnew
> Is it possible to say that there is some ethnic group that is more open to
> hiring outside itself

The group colloquially known as "not total racists" is what you're looking
for. I doubt you'll fit in.

~~~
HAPMCEZ
If they're only not total racists, as in still partial racists, you're very
right, I working fit in. If need zero racists for that.

But if that's what you meant, hm, you might believe that doubt but that's not
what happens in my life. And hey, that's not very inclusive of you.

I'd definitely fit in, if it was just about being "not racist". But it's not I
guess.

Seems SV still not ready to discuss racial bias in hiring

